# Rx av361 yamaha receiver



## fragkia (Mar 24, 2015)

hi guys i need your help please and sorry for my english.I have RX AV361 YAMAHA RECEIVER and i want to connect it with my laptop lenovo g50-30 so receiver's speakers will play the music.I want you to tell me what cable will i need and how i have to connect it.thank you guys!!!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

closing duplicate thread, please do not start more than one thread for the same issue. Original is at http://forums.techguy.org/do-yourse...d/1145371-yamaha-receiver-connect-laptop.html.

thanks,

v


----------

